
The neuroscience of itching - sah
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/06/30/080630fa_fact_gawande?currentPage=all
======
sc
A quick summary (though the article is well worth the read):

Perception may be mostly memory and the brain's best guess of a situation, and
to a very minor extent, the outlying, sensory nerve signals.

------
oPerrin
Perfectly in tune with On Intelligence - go read it if you found this article
insightful.

